# Starship Troopers Remake on the Table?



## Tower75 (Nov 4, 2016)

Would you like to know more?

http://io9.gizmodo.com/the-starship-troopers-remake-just-got-new-life-1788546615

So, what are we thinking, chap and chapettes? A modern, dark an' gritty "war is hell" kinda thing?* Maybe they'll actually have power-armoured soldiers in this one.

*Though I kinda like the satire of the original. "_An enemy cannot push a button if you disable his hand. You alright, son?"_


----------



## Cli-Fi (Nov 10, 2016)

Tower75 said:


> Would you like to know more?
> A modern, dark an' gritty "war is hell" kinda thing?*
> *Though I kinda like the satire of the original.



That's definitely what I've been hearing and even though I love the original movie, I welcome someone else's vision. That's a movie that can be great if done right, and not just become a cult classic.


----------



## Tower75 (Nov 11, 2016)

It'll be interesting to see the tech in the new film. There's power armour in the book and they get shot into the atmosphere of a planet in capsules.

Be cool to see how they show the Bugs. If memory serves the Bugs in the book carry weapons and have bio-guns.


----------



## Cli-Fi (Nov 11, 2016)

Tower75 said:


> It'll be interesting to see the tech in the new film. There's power armour in the book and they get shot into the atmosphere of a planet in capsules.
> 
> Be cool to see how they show the Bugs. If memory serves the Bugs in the book carry weapons and have bio-guns.



Wow didn't know that. There were just lots of bugs in the movie. They didn't have weapons. They were winning based on pure numbers and the weapon that they did have, weren't really ever shown. Just the end result.

I never read the book, because I liked the movie so much. I must have seen this movie over ten times. I remember how fans of the book didn't quite like movie. So I didn't want it ruined, maybe once this movie comes out I'll read the book if the critics say it's more similar. This can easily be great, or it can go the way of Independence Day 2...


----------



## Tower75 (Nov 11, 2016)

Cli-Fi said:


> Wow didn't know that. There were just lots of bugs in the movie. They didn't have weapons. They were winning based on pure numbers and the weapon that they did have, weren't really ever shown. Just the end result.
> 
> I never read the book, because I liked the movie so much. I must have seen this movie over ten times. I remember how fans of the book didn't quite like movie. So I didn't want it ruined, maybe once this movie comes out I'll read the book if the critics say it's more similar. This can easily be great, or it can go the way of Independence Day 2...



Read the book. Now. Stop reading this in fact and get a copy.

Granted there's not much "action" in the book. You could argue that the book is primary a vehicle for the author's political views. But baring in mind it was written in the '50s it paints a scarily accurate portrait of today's society. Also, it's the '50s, and the author uses, what are today staples in sci-fi, like power armour and orbital drops, etc.

The film is a Disney DVD, the book is Disney World.


----------



## Droflet (Nov 11, 2016)

Powered armor rocks. Make it more like the book and I'm in.


----------



## BAYLOR (Nov 12, 2016)

Cli-Fi said:


> Wow didn't know that. There were just lots of bugs in the movie. They didn't have weapons. They were winning based on pure numbers and the weapon that they did have, weren't really ever shown. Just the end result.
> 
> I never read the book, because I liked the movie so much. I must have seen this movie over ten times. I remember how fans of the book didn't quite like movie. So I didn't want it ruined, maybe once this movie comes out I'll read the book if the critics say it's more similar. This can easily be great, or it can go the way of Independence Day 2...




I recommend the book.


----------



## Vince W (Nov 17, 2016)

The original film simply followed the blurb on the back of the book. How about looking in between the covers this time? That would give a new version a different spin this time.


----------



## SilentRoamer (Nov 17, 2016)

I like this idea and if they get it right it could be a great film. Power Armor as it is in the books would be awesome and they should definitely involve the Skinnies.


----------



## BAYLOR (Nov 18, 2016)

SilentRoamer said:


> I like this idea and if they get it right it could be a great film. Power Armor as it is in the books would be awesome and they should definitely involve the Skinnies.



Absolutely.


----------



## Tower75 (Nov 18, 2016)

You wait, it'll turn out that instead of a true film adapted from the book, we'll get a gritty HBO TV series full of murder and sexual-assault that will spin into 7 series.


----------



## WaylanderToo (Nov 18, 2016)

as long as we can forget SST:2


----------



## Vince W (Nov 18, 2016)

WaylanderToo said:


> as long as we can forget SST:2



Repeated blows to the head with the round end of a ball-peen hammer really help with that.


----------

